# Proofing Software



## nuttyjim (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi

I am looking for Proofing software... I work at a school and we are looking at doing our own photography rather than using external companies.
I need to find some software that I can use to organise the photos and then produce proofs that can be sent to parents with ordering options and pricing.
I have seen some online options but we would prefer an offline version!

Can anyone recommend some?

Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Oct 17, 2009)

ACDSee will do at least some of what you want; not aware of one application that will do it all however.


----------

